# Florian Silbereisen randaliert auf Weihnachtsmarkt



## Mandalorianer (18 Dez. 2010)

*

Zu tief in den Glühwein geschaut?
Florian Silbereisen randaliert auf Weihnachtsmarkt​*
*Von wegen besinnliche Weihnachtszeit!
Volksmusik-Star Florian Silbereisen (29) ist auf dem Passauer 
Weihnachtsmarkt ausgerastet. Sogar die Polizei musste anrücken.​*

Eigentlich ist er ja ein ganz Lieber. Bei seiner Volksmusiksendung in der ARD erlebt man den Moderator zumindest immer gut gelaunt, er ist der Liebling aller Schwiegermütter.

Doch was ist bloß am Montag in Florian Silbereisen gefahren? Er soll an einem Glühweinstand in seiner Heimatstadt Passau randaliert haben.

Nach einem Weihnachtsbummel wollte der ARD-Star noch einen letzten Absacker trinken. Weil es bereits nach 22 Uhr war, wollte der Wirt aber keinen Glühwein mehr ausschenken. Deswegen kam es offenbar zum Streit zwischen Silbereisen und dem Wirt.

Der Moderator habe „heftig an den Tischen gerüttelt“, sagte der Wirt der „Münchener Abendzeitung“. An Betrunkene werde aber grundsätzlich nichts mehr ausgeschenkt, egal, um wen es sich handelt.

Der Gastwirt rief die Polizei. Als der Streifenwagen eintraf, hatte sich Silbereisen allerdings wieder beruhigt. „Die Beteiligten haben sich vor Eintreffen der Polizei geeinigt. Es lag somit keine Straftat vor, auch keine Ordnungswidrigkeit“, sagte Polizeisprecher Martin Pöhls.

Silbereisen tut der Vorfall leid. Der „Münchener Abendzeitung“ sagte er: „Ich habe auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt wohl leider ein bisschen zu viel Glühwein getrunken. Das ist mir sehr peinlich und ich kann mich dafür nur entschuldigen.“

*Na dann
Gruss Golum*


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2010)

Bei uns ruft man bei solchen Vorfällen keine Polizei, da hätte der feine Herr Silbereisen was um die Ohren bekommen


----------



## AMUN (18 Dez. 2010)

Ich habe es immer geahnt... das ist ein ganz übler Hooligan


----------



## Brian (18 Dez. 2010)

Das positive an der Sache finde ich das auch ein 'ganz lieber Herr Silbereisen' auch nicht volllkommen ist,also nemen wir die Sache mal mit Humor und ein wenig Schadenfreude ho ho ho,gruss Brian....:WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## BlueLynne (18 Dez. 2010)

schade daß es keine Bilder gibt 

danke für die Meldung :thx:


----------



## krawutz (19 Dez. 2010)

Jahrzehnte lang Volksmusik - das hinterlässt Spuren.


----------



## Max100 (19 Dez. 2010)

Der Wirt hätte ihm gleich paar Watschen geben sollen, dann hätte sich der Silberrammler sicher eher beruhigt!


----------



## Chamser81 (19 Dez. 2010)

Jeder Mensch macht Fehler und hat mal einen Aussetzer.

Solange keine anderen Menschen zu Schaden kommen, sollte man dies nicht überbewerten!


----------



## Katzun (19 Dez. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Bei uns ruft man bei solchen Vorfällen keine Polizei, da hätte der feine Herr Silbereisen was um die Ohren bekommen



hier in berlin auch


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (19 Dez. 2010)

Gerade wollte ich scheiben: "endlich eine Info die den Herrn Katzun interessieren wird", schon sehe ich das er geantwortet hat! 

DANKE für die wichtige Info Gollum! 

Tobi


----------

